# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish

## TMS

After some considerable thought, I have decided that it is time that I got on with doing something other than Excel po rn  :Smilie: .  Pretty sure my wife would actually prefer it if I was looking at real po rn, but women are funny like that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This thread is just so that folks know what happened to me, rather than just wondering where I am (in a couple of years, or so  :Wink:  ).

I joined the forum some five and a half years ago and have seen quite a lot of changes in that time.  In this forum, I have answered more questions than I have asked.  However, I have still learned an awful lot ... it has given me the opportunity to reinforce the things I know, practise stuff that I'm not sure of, try things out and find out more about Excel and VBA than I ever would have imagined.

In the time I have been here, I have achieved some recognition for my contribution ... number three by reputation and number six by post count.  But, it looks like I've peaked on that front  :Wink:   At the current rate, I think it would take me 18 months or so to overtake RoyUK, even though he's no longer posting on the forum  :Frown: 

I have really enjoyed helping people here.  And the great majority of those I have come into contact with have been friendly, helpful and supportive ... and I'd just like to say thank you to them all, especially anyone who has helped me and answered MY questions.

I have been constantly logged on to the forum on laptops, desktops, iPads and smartphones and that has just made it a little too easy to feed my habit by checking at all times of the night and day.  So, I really am going to log out now ... and see how going cold turkey feels.  Not good, I suspect  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So, I will bid you all good day and farewell.  I'm sure you know where I am, or can find me, should you ever want to contact me.

Kind regards, TMS (Trevor)

----------


## oeldere

Many, many thanks for all your contributions Trevor.

Have a good life (without excel).

Kindly greetings,

Oeldere

----------


## Tony Valko

We'll miss your contributions.

Good luck!  :Cool:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Trevor,

  It cannot be overlooked that there have been some major losses to the Forum recently, or over the past year.  ( Many not from just Personal reasons alone )
 Whatever the motives this is a major loss and I expect it will be a lot earlier than a few years before you are missed by many. And generally there will be a big “Hole” in replied Threads I expect without you, based on your postings ( before the current difficulties you experienced ).
 The cold Turkey is not going to feel good. But from personal experience the bit about the Wife I can fully identify with, even though my postings are way, way under yours! -  I expect she will soon get well fed up of not knowing what to do with you  :Smilie: 

  Very best wishes and best of health to enjoy the long... “Holiday?”

Alan

P.s.
And of course, thanks for all the help in the past.

----------


## Tony Valko

If we (all of the regulars) were smart we  would follow you!  :Wink:

----------


## jaslake

Hi Trevor

It's a difficult addiction to overcome.  If you truly wish to do so I wish you luck.  It will be our loss and your Wife's gain.

----------


## sourabhg98

Hello Sir,

Well, I don't have a wife yet  :Wink:  but my mother keeps an eye on me  :Smilie: 

This forum was lucky to have you Sir.
This forum will be forever in your debt. 
Thank You from all the forum members for all the contributions made by you.

Good Luck for your life ahead !!

Kind Regards
Sourabh

----------


## hemesh

Hello Sir,

Salute to your contributions towards excel and thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge and ideas.

Have a great journey ahead.

Regards

----------


## AlKey

Dear Trevor,

It has been a great pleasure for me to get to know you here at the forum as a true professional and a good human being. I wish you all the best in your "new" life (after excel forum). You will be missed here.

Alex

----------


## AB33

Hi Trevor,
This is indeed a big loss to the forum. I know you have been very critical on how the forum has been run  and managed and you always made good points. In fact at some point in the past you were promoted to moderator, but quickly withdrawn. Is this your second retirement as you are already retried from full time work?

I do not know how many people admit, but in the past, I was virtually addicted to the forum to the extent that it had almost costed my job. I now can go with out the forum for weeks and not as active as I was a year ago. Let's wait and see  how long will your retirement from this forum last. 
I wish you all the best with your new endeavour.

----------


## bulina2k

Good bye Trevor and thank you for all your help. 
I really hope someday you will come back. I'm sure the forum will always keep a special place for you.
 Later! :Wink:

----------


## zbor

So long and thanks for all the fish
So sad that it should come to this

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Trevor,

With all your problem solving skills, you should find a job that pays you for your effort.  I'm still here for Karma  :Confused: .  I'm not sure what Karma is worth, but she sure doesn't pay the bills.  :EEK!:   I guess you'll never read this, but feel free to visit Seattle some time and I'll buy you dinner, to pay you back for helping me and all of us.

----------


## zbor

> feel free to visit Seattle some time and I'll buy you dinner, to pay you back for helping me and all of us.



USD is very high so you should make a tour over Europe, not opposite  :Smilie: 
I'll buy dinner whoever pass here  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*-Message From Trevor-   Re: So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish. -Message from Trevor-*

Ive asked Alan to post this message on my behalf.

For the first time ever, in this forum, I switched on immediate email notifications, and they work, to a certain extent.  I say to a certain extent in that the message indicates that there is a reply to my thread from someone, and there may be others, but I would have to log in to see them.  So, I am aware that there are some posts but not the content.  It would seem to defeat my objective if I log in at this early stage to read them, and Im not prepared to give up so soon.

Whatever, this is just a quick note to say thank you for your kind thoughts and words.  It really is a great and very friendly community, and I will miss that.  No doubt I will be back in the future to check up on you, but not just yet  :Wink: 

Kind regards, Trevor

----------


## xladept

Ooh! Trevor - I already miss you.  You may not realize how much you've helped me, but I always will.  I hope you will return after a very short respite :Frown:

----------


## xladept

@ Trevor - read them a little further and they usually give at least the gist of the content :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

wow a huge, sad loss to the forum, and to all of us, the members.  You will be missed, and I hope your vacation away from us is not too long.

Apart from all your amazing contributions, and how much you have taught me, I will miss trying to stay ahead of you in the post count, or - as now - struggling to catch up.

Stay well, my friend, live long and prosper

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In the recent days I am missing daddylonglegs and feeling unhappy because to know that its you now  :Frown: 

But quitting something instantly is not a good idea and its better to reduce the post count or contribution slowly on a day to day basis may be considered as an option.

But its all depends on your personal life and commitments so all we can do is *Wishing you a healthy and happy life to you and your family*  :Smilie:

----------


## Ace_XL

Huge loss to the forum undoubtedly. I wish you health, happiness and prosperity Trevor. Do try and post the occasional witty response.

----------


## alansidman

Trevor
Best wishes on your new endeavors.  You will be missed and I in particular have benefited greatly from your expertise.

Alan

----------


## alansidman

Trevor
Best wishes on your new endeavors.  You will be missed and I in particular have benefited greatly from your expertise.

Alan

----------


## Fotis1991

Looks like an excellent choice Trevor.  :Wink: 

Thank you for all that i learned from you. I Wish you a healthy and happy life to you and your family!!  :Smilie: 

I have a feeling that i'll follow you soon! :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

Thank you for the knowledge, time, life and heart you have given the community.

----------


## Pete_UK

Trevor,

sorry to hear that you have decided to leave (for the time being).

With the current problems the forum is facing (I'm getting warning messages from AVG on every thread that I view), I have also decided to take a two-week break, to see if things improve.

All the best to you and your family in the future.

Pete

----------


## JapanDave

Hey TMS, you should do what you want as you are certainly intending on doing. Good luck.

Dave

----------


## Winon

One's choices, whether good or bad, defines you in everything, in whatever beacons ahead.

Choose wisely. :Smilie: 

Best Regards.

----------


## Winon

Post duplicated, and deleted.

----------


## JeteMc

Will miss reading your very informative solutions. Wish you all the best.

----------


## TMS

Well, it's been a week and, if I'm honest, I haven't found it easy to stay away.

However, the malware problems seem to be reinforcing the decision, if for no other reason than the health of my laptop.

I think my self imposed exile must continue.  But I would like to thank everyone for their kind words ... it is much appreciated.

Take care out there  :Wink: 

Trevor

----------


## xladept

Keep checking in every so often - please?

----------


## newdoverman

Take care Trevor. You will certainly be missed. Quitting here is like withdrawal from an addiction. Heck being here can be an addiction.

If things here don't greatly improve quickly, I'm sure that you won't be alone in leaving. 

Thank you very much for all your time spent, patience, expertise, advice and encouragements.

May your future be filled to overflowing with happiness.

Ron W

----------


## LJMetzger

Trevor,

You will be missed.  Thanks for your contributions.  If you get the Excel DTs, you know where we are.

Lewis

----------

